

Look Out for a Hidden Test at Your Next Job Interview - kosei
http://lifehacker.com/look-out-for-a-hidden-test-at-your-next-job-interview-1587095685

======
sportanova
I really doubt the seriousness of anyone who thinks that throwing away an
empty cup of water is a good test of character. Interviewing (and probably
working) at Hubspot sounds like having a high maintenance boyfriend /
girlfriend that is always 'testing' you and judging you on how well you jump
through their ridiculous hoops. No thanks

------
totalforge
I read of a university that tested potential professors. At a lunch, the
applicant would have a piece of fruit tossed their way. If they bit into it,
and did not use the provided fruit knife on the table, they weren't hired.

------
a3n
> He waits to see if the applicant throws away the cup at the end. If they
> don't throw away trash, he says, they aren't a good fit for the company.

Which is absolutely true, whether the test is an accurate test or an
inaccurate test.

------
kosei
This kind of thing is almost a caricature of itself.

 _He waits to see if the applicant throws away the cup at the end. If they don
't throw away trash, he says, they aren't a good fit for the company_

